# 225/35/18 on 18x8.5?



## tywall3 (Jun 9, 2006)

Will those tires fit well on those wheels or should i go for a different size?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 225/35/18 on 18x8.5? (tywall3)*

They'll fit but the proper size is 225/40/18, so your speedo and mileage will be off!


----------



## tywall3 (Jun 9, 2006)

off by how much? I found a used pair of 225/35/18 for like 600ish, but I'd rather get the better of the two.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (tywall3)*

It'll be off by 3mph at 65mph not a lot but.......Why would you buy two used tyres for $600 when you could get a set of Kumho SPT for $350 or Yokohama AVS ES100 for $512 (prices from Tirerack) or many others for less!
What are you using the tyres for??!!?! Just street or just track??!!?


----------



## tywall3 (Jun 9, 2006)

oh i mike get those yokohamas for 512 then...im just using them for street.


----------

